# Parts for MF88 Gas (exhaust gaskets)



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a place for parts.. I have found some dealers, but I need an exhaust & intake manifold gaskets, plus other parts. The one I found don't have gaskets.
thanks in advance..


----------

